# Il Real accontenta Ronaldo: 15 milioni all'anno



## admin (11 Settembre 2012)

Su Marca sono sicuri: ‘Il rinnovo è in marcia. Il Real Madrid vuole viziare e blindare Cristiano Ronaldo. Florentino è deciso a chiudere immediatamente la crisi e legarlo al club per sempre. Gli offrirà un miglioramento sostanziale del suo contratto. Il club farà di tutto per appoggiare la sua stella”.
*RIUNIONE E RINNOVO?* — Queste le informazioni sparate sulla prima pagina del quotidiano sportivo madrileno in edicola questa mattina. Già da qualche giorno si parla di una riunione prevista tra mercoledì e giovedì alla Casa Blanca tra Ronaldo, Perez, Mourinho e il super agente Jorge Mendes, ora comincia a trapelare non solo la materia di discussione, quella era già chiara, ma anche la soluzione del problema.
*
TASSE RADDOPPIATE — Secondo Marca Cristiano vuole 15 milioni netti all’anno. Altri hanno scritto addirittura 20. Se la prima cifra è esatta, per il Madrid si tratta di un salasso non da poco: al momento il Real versa a Cristiano uno stipendio tassato al 24% grazie ai benefici della Ley Beckham, abrogata nel 2010 senza retroattività. Ora col rinnovo l’aliquota sarà più che raddoppiata: al fisco la Casa Blanca dovrà versare il 52%. Perez sembra disposto ad aprire il portafoglio: non vuole perdere la stella che nel 2009 strappò al Manchester United dietro il versamento di 96 milioni di euro. È lui l’immagine del Madrid, e attorno a lui continuerà a girare la Galassia Bianca. Costi quel che costi.TRISTEZZA ED ECONOMIA *— Ronaldo prima di partire per il Portogallo nella zona mista del Bernabeu ha annunciato al mondo la sua "tristezza". Frasi ad effetto che hanno scatenato un putiferio mediatico. Ridda di ipotesi, poi convergenza unanime verso un’unica motivazione: i soldi. “No, non è una questione economica”, ha scritto Ronaldo su Facebook, però non gli ha creduto (quasi) nessuno. Quando arrivò al Madrid, 3 anni fa, Cristiano firmò un accordo per 6 stagioni da 9 o 10 milioni netti all’anno (le opinioni sulla cifra esatta divergono). Allora era un contratto spettacolare, oggi tra sceicchi, soldi russi e cinesi, cambi di squadra di alcuni protagonisti e 150 gol in 149 partite segnati dal portoghese col Madrid la cifra a Ronaldo non sembra più adeguata.

gazzetta


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2012)

Ma non diceva che non era un problema di soldi?!


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (11 Settembre 2012)

Non posso credere sia davvero una questione di soldi. Va bene che non bastano mai ma è davvero così difficile tirare a campare con 10 milioni di euro?


----------



## Principe (11 Settembre 2012)

La cosa piu scandalosa la fa il real Madrid che ha la tassazione agevolata fino al 2015 e gli rinnova il contrartto buttando via milioni di euro fosse stato per me aveva 2 Chances 1 temersi il sui contratto 2 andare via a calci nel sedere. E' una cosa assurda ma chi lo vuole questo qui ? Ma stattene a madrid a vita neanche se me lo regalano


----------



## Facciosnaooo (11 Settembre 2012)

Questo calcio prima o poi collasserà, cifre folli ed assolutamente ingiustificate.


----------



## Snake (11 Settembre 2012)

Ci fa una bella figura di m3rda lui, aveva detto che non era un problema di soldi, se glielo rinnovano in modo così tempestivo si dimostra il contrario, il tutto in un momento in cui la Spagna è economicamente in ginocchio, prevedo un calo di popolarità in picchiata di cristina.


----------



## Heisenberg (11 Settembre 2012)

No comment. Spero qualche terrorista uccida ronaldo, e chi gli da i soldi.


----------



## chicagousait (11 Settembre 2012)

Era triste un paio di palle... 
Anche io sn triste. Voglio un contratto multi milionario. Adesso


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (11 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ci fa una bella figura di m3rda lui, aveva detto che non era un problema di soldi, se glielo rinnovano in modo così tempestivo si dimostra il contrario, il tutto in un momento in cui la Spagna è economicamente in ginocchio, prevedo un calo di popolarità in picchiata di cristina.



purtroppo nè lui, nè il calcio in generale subiranno mai il benchè minimo calo di popolarità. Il calcio è pieno di giocatori che si lagnano perchè prendono mezzo milione in meno di altri, che iniziano a fare storie con le società per farsi rescindere anticipatamente i contratti, perchè magari hanno trovato una squadra che gli da 2 banane in più. Eppure, gli stadi sono sempre pieni, le partite in tv vengono guardate sempre, i programmi che di calcio vanno avanti 24 ore su 24.


----------



## Frikez (11 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma non diceva che non era un problema di soldi?!



E' sempre un problema di soldi


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2012)

Tutti i calciatori del mondo giocano per soldi. Mica è una novità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Settembre 2012)

Il Real non ha problemi di soldi, nonostante la crisi e i problemi di fiscalità spagnola... se vuole tenere un campione, lo tiene.
Non usa giustificazioni o scuse.
In questo caso il campione è anche una donnicciola viziata, ma ti fa vincere.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Settembre 2012)

fpf


----------



## esjie (11 Settembre 2012)

Ricordiamoci che li paghiamo noi questi 15 milioni eh


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2012)

Ricordate cosa disse El Sharaawy ? Disse una cosa importantissima, disse che l'ambiente ti fa montare la testa.
Autografi di qua, foto di là, figuriamoci che deve significare questo mondo per Cristiano Ronaldo che insieme a Messi è effettivamente il calciatore più forte del globo.
Sponsor, pubblicità e milioni di persone che pendono dalle sue labbra(dai suoi piedi)si sentirà sul serio come un dio sceso in terra.
Purtroppo non possiamo ragionare in questo modo: non bastano 10 milioni di euro all'anno ? No, perché lui ha un modo di ragionare diverso dal nostro, probabilmente, a lui, non bastano neanche 15 milioni di euro all'anno.
Il problema, in fondo, non è neanche Ronaldo, il problema è questo sistema e le sue cifre folli. Il calcio è malato perché è diventato uno dei più grandi business del mondo, ecco perché arrivano russi/arabi/ammerigani/magnati/petrolieri/imprenditori ecc. da ogni dove, perché con il calcio fai *soldi* ed è con i soldi che gira il mondo.


----------



## Vinz (11 Settembre 2012)

Ha chiesto il rinnovo e giustamente l'hanno venduto al PSG, hanno fatto be.... OH WAIT


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Settembre 2012)

no ma poiii non era un problema di soldi eh no mica  piu ne hanno di soldi e piu ne vogliono che s c h if o


----------



## -Lionard- (11 Settembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Real non ha problemi di soldi*, nonostante la crisi e i problemi di fiscalità spagnola... se vuole tenere un campione, lo tiene.
> Non usa giustificazioni o scuse.
> In questo caso il campione è anche una donnicciola viziata, ma ti fa vincere.



Scusami ma questa affermazione non è corretta. Il Real HA problemi di soldi. Per la precisione ha un debito verso Bankia, la banca nazionalizzata spagnola, di quasi 700 milioni di euro. Dunque in teoria il Real non potrebbe permettersi di mantenere il signor Ronaldo ma se lo può fare è perchè il sistema spagnolo glielo consente. Il minostro dello sport ,Jose Ignacio Wert, lo ha anche ammesso: "E' diffusa la sensazione che il calcio abbia ricevuto un trattamento di favore". Del resto basta leggere le condizioni di restituzione del debito stabilite con le società sportive per comprenderlo. Inoltre ricordo che a maggio a Bankia è stato concesso un aiuto da parte dell'UE di 100 milioni di euro per la ricapitolalizzazione e per "farla respirare"(in cambio di ulteriori manovre recessive nei confronti della popolazione). La domanda è: perchè una banca che potrebbe riscuotere un debito così imponente come quello del Real riceve aiuti dall'Europa e quindi indirettamente anche da noi? 

Quindi non possiamo derubricare il rinnovo di CR9 con la soluzione "se hanno i soldi, è giusto che li spendano come vogliono". Quello lo possono dire gli sceicchi e i magnati russi, non i club spagnoli. Io sono il primo ad odiare Berlusconi e Galliani per come hanno ridotto il nostro amato Milan ma non usiamo il Real come esempio da seguire. Il club di Perez si permette di avere debiti da 700 milioni nei confronti della banca nazionale in un paese con il 25% di disoccupazione e sull'orlo del baratro. Questo è così immorale che preferisco di gran lunga avere Acerbi e Traorè in rosa piuttosto che sostenere un organizzazione criminale come di fatto è il Real Madrid (così come pure il Barcellona sia chiaro).


----------



## Principe (11 Settembre 2012)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Scusami ma questa affermazione non è corretta. Il Real HA problemi di soldi. Per la precisione ha un debito verso Bankia, la banca nazionalizzata spagnola, di quasi 700 milioni di euro. Dunque in teoria il Real non potrebbe permettersi di mantenere il signor Ronaldo ma se lo può fare è perchè il sistema spagnolo glielo consente. Il minostro dello sport ,Jose Ignacio Wert, lo ha anche ammesso: "E' diffusa la sensazione che il calcio abbia ricevuto un trattamento di favore". Del resto basta leggere le condizioni di restituzione del debito stabilite con le società sportive per comprenderlo. Inoltre ricordo che a maggio a Bankia è stato concesso un aiuto da parte dell'UE di 100 milioni di euro per la ricapitolizzazione e per "farla respirare"(in cambio di ulteriori manovre recessive nei confronti della popolazione). La domanda è: perchè una banca che potrebbe riscuotere un debito così imponente come quello del Real riceve aiuti dall'Europa e quindi indirettamente anche da noi?
> 
> Quindi non possiamo derubricare il rinnovo di CR9 con la soluzione "se hanno i soldi, è giusto che li spendano come vogliono". Quello lo possono dire gli sceicchi e i magnati russi, non i club spagnoli. Io sono il primo ad odiare Berlusconi e Galliani per come hanno ridotto il nostro amato Milan ma non usiamo il Real come esempio da seguire. Il club di Perez si permette di avere debiti da 700 milioni nei confronti della banca nazionale in un paese con il 25% di disoccupazione e sull'orlo del baratro. Questo è così immorale che preferisco di gran lunga avere Acerbi e Traorè in rosa piuttosto che sostenere un organizzazione criminale come di fatto è il Real Madrid (così come pure il Barcellona sia chiaro).



Non sono d'accordo sono stra d'accordo e' ora di smettere di idolatrare real e Barcellona e mi sono anche stufato di perdere da club che sono indebitati per davvero


----------



## Gre-No-Li (11 Settembre 2012)

Se è abituato ad un tenore di vita da megacicala, fra 10/15 anni, finita la carriera, si troverà con le pezze al ****...non vedo l'ora.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2012)

non ci credo...secondo me non ci sarà l'aumento


----------



## sheva90 (11 Settembre 2012)

Che uomo piccolo piccolo, menomale che non voleva soldi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Settembre 2012)

Una cosa è certa.. in questo momento il Real si sta mangiando le mani per non avere avvallato la cessione di Kakà.

Prestito o no, legge Beckam o meno, adesso sarebbero stati 10 milioni di euro di stipendio in meno sul groppone, per un giocatore fuori rosa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2012)

_"Eeeeeeh ma non è una questione di soldi" (Cit.)_


----------



## S T B (11 Settembre 2012)

Mi fa davvero schifo. Comunque andrebbe messo un limite agli ingaggi dei giocatori da parte dei club, così è una vergogna...


----------



## juventino (11 Settembre 2012)

Dai su uno che si mette a fare i piagnistei per guadagnare 5 milioni in più quando ne prende 10 è veramente un microscopico uomo.


----------

